# Learning to draw.



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Because i discovered i'm a 4, and i saw some majestic drawings. I wanted to learn drawing. Someone an idea how to start with it, how to create feeling. I know Rome isn't build in one week, but there has to be a beginning, and in the end everyone could draw? Or am i wrong.

I think drawing would give me satisfaction, pride and inner tranquillity. Maybe i would discovery - due drawing - more about myself.

How could i start with these random thought?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Because i discovered i'm a 4, and i saw some majestic drawings. I wanted to learn drawing. Someone an idea how to start with it, how to create feeling. I know Rome isn't build in one week, but there has to be a beginning, and in the end everyone could draw? Or am i wrong.
> 
> I think drawing would give me satisfaction, pride and inner tranquillity. Maybe i would discovery - due drawing - more about myself.
> 
> How could i start with these random thought?


You can always take an art class at community college.

For drawing you will first learn to draw simple objects like squares, rectangles, and spheres.

Shading from the light source is the most important part.

Eventually you graduate to figure and face drawing.

Figure drawing relies on anatomy.

Face drawing relies on perspective and detail.

Just sign up for an adult ed class.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

4? Nonsense I bet your a 9 
Too pretty to be that low on the scale


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I tried to teach myself drawing. I would look at objects in my environment and think of them as being 2D instead of 3D. I'd try to trace them out in the air in a 2D manner and then draw them on paper. After awhile, you'll start to really notice the form and shape of things you never paid attention to before. Developing such perception was actually pretty effective for drawing after awhile. I also paid close attention to color, something I think we just tend to take for granted and not think much about. I've been planning to get back into this. We should start up a thread for non-talented newbie artists to post their artworks.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

LittleDicky said:


> 4? Nonsense I bet your a 9
> Too pretty to be that low on the scale


Huh, don't understand it?

I'm also thinking about learning to draw, keep each drawing, make many drawings, and make once a documentary about it with the working title: "from hero to zero!".  then it would motivated me to keep going on.

We see where it ends, i think i would love to draw, but i don't have possibly the talent. But we will see. Rome isn't build on one day!

@95134hks I used this avatar because this is a mysterious photo about my favourite actress. But maybe i will change it when it bothers others. I don't know which avatar i have to use. It is clear that i'm boy because of the boy's sign


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Huh, don't understand it?
> 
> I'm also thinking about learning to draw, keep each drawing, make many drawings, and make once a documentary about it with the working title: "from hero to zero!".  then it would motivated me to keep going on.
> 
> ...


Learning to draw is not hard. There is a really good book which called "How to draw cool stuff" which is very simple way of teaching how to draw texture. If you are starting out I would say not going for the overly advanced books. Find one that teaches you body structure first, like the outlines to make a human or a dog. Which anime books often in fact start with so if you want to start with an anime book. I dont know many realistic art books, since I draw mostly anime though. I could probobly be more use in person but if you need help feel free to PM me, I draw a lot.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Okay i will try it. Have to buy some things - like paper and something to draw and you know that kind of stuff. Just basic

did something on paint because i couldn't wait  (but is bad)


* *


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

Do you know what you want to draw? If you want to draw people, learning to draw gestures is a great starting point. Proko on Youtube has some good free stuff on that. For drawing other things, Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain by Betty Edwards is great for getting into the mindset -- I'm not sure if you can find that for free, but anything which focuses on setting aside what you know and drawing what you see will do great.

If you want to draw imaginary subjects, that'll take a while, but learning to draw basic shapes (ellipses -> cylinders, squares -> boxes) in perspective and adding details from related reference images is a good approach. Ctrlpaint has some good ideas about this.

Finally, if you just want to throw caution to the wind and sploosh it all out directly, getting some cheap paints (or a cheap graphics tablet) and playing around with color combinations is doable. I'd suggest starting with thick paper (at least over 80lb, might want to check online for what wont bleed through) and doing lots of thumbnails to sketch out the composition until you hit upon something you like. Looking at music album covers can give you an idea of what works and what doesn't for expressing more abstract feelings.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't have an idea what i want to draw. I have many images in my head about what i want to draw inspired by some things. People, (girls), drawing with an own style - people with feelings, people who are rejected. But i think in the beginning i would be happy if i draw something that is showable. 

Maybe later crowded environments. Nature (simple), thunderstorms, power of nature, of au contraire the tranquillity of nature. Wanting to draw things about things that are vulnerable. (not perfection, but rooms with a "dark" tone).

But i think, i just try to do simple things in the beginning, draw many times, and we will see where it will end, or if we keep going on with it.

Going to take preparations to start drawing.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> Learning to draw is not hard. There is a really good book which called "How to draw cool stuff" which is very simple way of teaching how to draw texture.


hmm, this could be my public transportation book if it also has practice examples to draw on  I have lost my ability to read sci-fi without getting dizzy on a bus. I draw well but I lack the technique.


----------



## adacis (Dec 30, 2012)

First and foremost advice is to draw from life, so that you can train your observation skills. Draw yourself. Draw an object in front of you. A friend. Your room. Anything.

With that in mind, do find art classes if you can. At school or online. They can teach you the general principles such as line, color, shape, etc. If you can't get a class for whatever reason, then try researching recommended art books and grabbing them. Heck, you may not even have to spend money on anything; the more time goes on, the more resources for making art are available online. There is so much material everywhere. I suppose it's intimidating on finding out where to start if you go through this method, but simply do just start somewhere.

Since you're just starting to draw, I would leave things like shadow/light and color out for a while. I would even hold off on other mediums for now, such as painting, charcoal, ink, etc. You will get to those eventually. Stick with the pencil, and get confident in putting lines down on the paper first. Definitely take your time, there are so many aspects of art to learn.

I don't mean to brag about this, but I'm an art student; if you have any questions or would like me to elaborate on something, feel free to PM me. I'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

tutorials are very helpful
remember art is a skill. It just takes lots of practice


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Watch others draw, watch tutorials, get good drawing books (anime and manga books are a no no), get inspiration and draw away.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

"Because I'm a 4, I wanted to learn drawing"...

Wtf is that supposed to mean? Might as well join the Illuminati because a squirrel threw a banana into Donald Trump's hair making Trump a unicorn who uses his banana horn to stab the ISIS leader up his ass and only the NSA has the footage of this incident which they sell to the Anonymous to buy the Sphinx lost nose which was torn off because it has rainbow snot which they use to create Nyan Cat.

That's how much sense this thread makes.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

It depends on what style you want to go for. I find watching videos on YouTube helpful. You could just get a picture of whatever you want to draw and try to draw it. With anything you want to get better at, the more you practice the better you're going to be. You could go to an artist supply store and have someone there show you different styles of pencils and sketch books. Drawing can be very therapeutic. Best of luck!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Lakigigar said:


> Because i discovered i'm a 4, and i saw some majestic drawings. I wanted to learn drawing. Someone an idea how to start with it, how to create feeling. I know Rome isn't build in one week, but there has to be a beginning, and in the end everyone could draw? Or am i wrong.
> 
> I think drawing would give me satisfaction, pride and inner tranquillity. Maybe i would discovery - due drawing - more about myself.
> 
> How could i start with these random thought?


Never worry how it looks! Always go for the idea in your head and if it doesnt look the way you want dont worry. 
Try to use guidelines (they save you so much hassel) and if you want to do certain things like clouds, it's good to copy or look at a guide (clouds are evil).


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

You may want to go to this site as shown below to learn the basic of drawing.
https://www.youtube.com/user/ProkoTV

You can also visit DeviantArt - The largest online art gallery and community to find inspirations for your drawing.There are also tutorials available in there as well.

If you like to travel and draw landscapes with a group of artists ( amateurs and professionals), you may like to know this site : Urban Sketchers


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Because i discovered i'm a 4, and i saw some majestic drawings. I wanted to learn drawing. Someone an idea how to start with it, how to create feeling. I know Rome isn't build in one week, but there has to be a beginning, and in the end everyone could draw? Or am i wrong.
> 
> I think drawing would give me satisfaction, pride and inner tranquillity. Maybe i would discovery - due drawing - more about myself.
> 
> How could i start with these random thought?


The Fundamentals Of Drawing: A Complete Professional Course For Artists by Barrington Barber — Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Youtube clips...


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Because i discovered i'm a 4, and i saw some majestic drawings. I wanted to learn drawing. Someone an idea how to start with it, how to create feeling. I know Rome isn't build in one week, but there has to be a beginning, and in the end everyone could draw? Or am i wrong.
> 
> I think drawing would give me satisfaction, pride and inner tranquillity. Maybe i would discovery - due drawing - more about myself.
> 
> How could i start with these random thought?


One can tell from this post that "enneagram 4" is not a good description of you.


----------

